# Lizardmen, generally cheap army to collect?



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i found that the lizard men, if you mainly use saurus warriors, are a cheap army to collect.

well if you buy a saurus warrior regiment with 16 guys in it thats already a base of 222pts.

thats with out command and spawnings.

252 with full command and 284 with spears and full command.

a freind or mine is collecting tomb kings and their regiment only comes up to 185 with all options apart from magic banner.

another freind of mine plays dwarfs and can push a basic regiment up to 201pts witout taking them as rangers or longbeards.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I collected Lizardmen a while back, and yes, they're relatively cheap. Besides Saurus (which are as you said; good value for money points-wise) it's also easy to dedicate a good amount of your list on Scar-Leaders and Slann, both of which can be deadly.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Lizardmen armies souly based on saurs warriors aren't very good they get out menourverd (SP) very easily and being I1 (I think) they rely on the charge more than an elf.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I collect night goblins, enough said really as one of my units of twenty archers is very chep. (Not listing points as its against the rules)


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i play mainly saurus in my army. they don't get out monouvored at all. mind you i do play against dwarfs and used to play against highelves (this person liked to hold 1 spot on the table.)

it depends who you are playing.

it seems that fantasy is a much cheaper to buy vs 40k in points aswell


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, now I've traded in my pointy ears for sun-dried skellies, we'll see what happens. But yeah Lizardmen, depending how you build them, do seem to be a really cheap army to collect. I mean, unless you go skink heavy, you don't really have what you'd call 'basic' infantry. Basic by comparison yes, but basic basic? No way. Sorta like chaos mortals. Their tough, cost alot of points, and can generally hold their own against most opponents. But they aren't really what I'd call basic.

I must, however, point out that you did get outmanuvered once. As I remember you turned both units of saurus (20 strong) to go chasing after my 5 silver helms. You won the battle anyway, but I'm just pointing out that if your opponent does actually move, your likely to get flanked.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that was different, that was pretty much the only unit left tha i had to take out.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually, I'd marched it off earlier in the battle and you were about to engage my main battleline when you turned around. It's not my playing style to move, at least it wasn't before, but it just goes to prove that you do get distracted (if you aren't worried) by units that you can't just rush towards. Anyway, I think that this has managed to lead away from the main topic of this thread, so I'll let it get back to that purpose.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> Lizardmen armies souly based on saurs warriors aren't very good they get out menourverd (SP) very easily and being I1 (I think) they rely on the charge more than an elf.


With T4, a 4+ save in combat and cold blooded ld 8, Saurus can easily take charges from a good number of units. Elves are a different matter due to their low toughness.

Of course you'd have to have supporting units but Saurus do make a very good core choice (as long as noone comes along and Pit of Shades them).

On the original topic, a 2nd Generation Slann is a releatively inexpensive model (in cash terms) and takes up a good number of points. Converting plastic Saurus into Temple Guard will save you money too.


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

I play as empire, when I played lizadmen they easily get taken out with knights cannon and handgunners. I won with only losing one knight 10 archers(who were ment to die) a halberdier. he lost his entire army lol.


----------

